# Heavy landing...



## Capt Lightning (Jul 15, 2020)

Not sure if this goes in travel, entertainment or humour, but it amused me...

There's a comedy series on BBC Radio called "Cabin pressure" - about the crew of a very small airline..

After a particularly bad landing, the First Officer says to the Captain " Any landing you can walk away from is a good landing.  Any landing when you can still use the plane afterwards is a great one".


----------



## 911 (Jul 15, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Not sure if this goes in travel, entertainment or humour, but it amused me...
> 
> There's a comedy series on BBC Radio called "Cabin pressure" - about the crew of a very small airline..
> 
> After a particularly bad landing, the First Officer says to the Captain " Any landing you can walk away from is a good landing.  Any landing when you can still use the plane afterwards is a great one".


Here’s another that I heard from my pilot friend that flies for AA.
“The only time you have too much fuel is when you are on fire.”


----------



## bowmore (Jul 15, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Not sure if this goes in travel, entertainment or humor, but it amused me...
> 
> There's a comedy series on BBC Radio called "Cabin pressure" - about the crew of a very small airline..
> 
> After a particularly bad landing, the First Officer says to the Captain " Any landing you can walk away from is a good landing.  Any landing when you can still use the plane afterwards is a great one".


That is very true. Just as I landed at Santa Barbara airport, a strong gust of wind blew us right off the runway, through the grass, to the parallel runway. We taxied in, dropped off our passenger, and I had to pull all the grass out from the wheels. We then flew back to our home airport.


----------



## Knight (Jul 16, 2020)

Travel to St. Thomas in the V I via air not a fun experience for me. The landing strip is short the approach over a mountain & a rapid decent to land. Between reverse thrust & heavy braking the pilot did an excellent job. All our next trips were by boat.


----------



## 911 (Jul 17, 2020)

bowmore said:


> That is very true. Just as I landed at Santa Barbara airport, a strong gust of wind blew us right off the runway, through the grass, to the parallel runway. We taxied in, dropped off our passenger, and I had to pull all the grass out from the wheels. We then flew back to our home airport.


I am sure that they appreciated you mowing the grass while there.


----------

